# 51 tracts available for lease



## easbell (Sep 7, 2009)

I was on the Plum Creek website and they had 51 tracts still available. They range from 93 - over 5000 acres. Most of the it is was around $10 an acre.

I currently have a lease with them and find them very business like to deal with.  I know money is tight for a lot of folks but now is the time to establish the club you always wanted.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 7, 2009)

See there I knew if lease prices kept going up the big wigs would end up holding properties till next year. Bring on lower lease prices.


----------



## BuckBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

$10 an acre is a bargin!!  My property taxes are more than that.


----------



## stuffer (Sep 8, 2009)

*land for lease*

what counties is the land located in


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 8, 2009)

stuffer said:


> what counties is the land located in



http://www.plumcreek.com/Recreation/LeasingOpportunities/tabid/143/Default.aspx


----------



## Model70 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Taliaferro County*

12 dollars an acre for planted pines,   is a bit much IMO...

2 Large tracts in Taliaferro,  I drive by one all the time....

Could be a nice place, BUT....


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

Model70 said:


> 12 dollars an acre for planted pines,   is a bit much IMO...
> 
> 2 Large tracts in Taliaferro,  I drive by one all the time....
> 
> Could be a nice place, BUT....



I never got why people prefer to hunt planted pines over say....a real food source, a little water and a little cover.  Oh well...someone has to lease these places i guess...


----------



## easbell (Sep 9, 2009)

The place we lease has pines of differing age classes, nice oak bottoms, some ponds and some open areas that hold quail. 3 coveys on the one tract. It offers a lot of edge habitat. I just wish it didn't have sooooo many hogs. It would be nice to put in some food plots.  I guess you have to look at each tract and decide. 

I just hear about everybody not being happy with this rule or that rule. Now would be the chance to start your own club and set the rules as you like them.


----------



## msdins (Sep 11, 2009)

easbell said:


> I just hear about everybody not being happy with this rule or that rule. Now would be the chance to start your own club and set the rules as you like them.



Then those same people will be on here asking for an example of your clubs rules and complaining about the people who don't like the rules... it is a vicious cycle on here.


----------

